# Two Bearded Irises



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

The digital painting of irises was made in Inkscape, a vector graphics program. I sell my digital art on POD sites.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

pretty neat


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks very much


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Very professional looking. Crap, now I'm being lured into another art-form.


----------

